

Experience as a Force Multiplier - ihumanable
http://ihumanable.com/blog/2010/02/experience-as-a-force-multiplier/

======
hga
Well ... behind this thesis is the assumption _that you're smart enough to
learn from experience_ , but given that, point well taken.

